# (بومة، حشرة، ديك (ديج



## DialectLearner

مثلما عرفت من مسلسلات وأفلام عربية تستعمل هذه الكلمات للوم.
فما معانيها الدقيقة؟ حشرة تعني شخص تافه لا مكانة له، صحيح؟ وماذا عن البومة والديك؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

في أي لهجة؟
أعرف المقصود بهذه الكلمات في اللهجة العراقية، ربما تشبه ما يستخدم في لهجات أخرى أيضا
الحشرة: كما قلت، وصف الشخص بالحشرة تعني اتهامه بأنه تافه لا قيمة له
البومة: وصف الشخص بالبومة تعني مزيجا من البشاعة والشؤم، أي أن الشخص الموصوف لا يحب الناس وجوده لأنهم يتشاءمون منه
الديك: ليست كلمة تستخدم كثيرا ولكنني سمعتها بضع مرات وفي حالات معينة فقط، وصف الرجل بالديك تعني إنه (أي الرجل) يحب أن يحيط نفسه بالنساء التابعات له - ليس شرط الزواج أو علاقة غرامية، غالبا يوصف بها المدير الذي يحب أن يعين موظفات لديه لأنه يظن أنهن سوف يتبعونه ولا ينافسونه في العمل. الكلمة ليست شائعة كثيرا ولا أظن أن كل الناس يفهمونها

الحشرة تستخدم أيضا في اللهجة الفلسطينية، ولكنني لم أسمع فلسطينيا (سوى المقيمين في العراق منذ ولادتهم) يستخدمون البومة أو الديك


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا يا مها!! عرفت الكلمات الثلاث من مسلسل إماراتي. وسمعت كلمة بومة في مسلسل لبناني. وصف بها التلاميذ مدرستهم التي ما كانوا يحبونها


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> لم أسمع فلسطينيا (سوى المقيمين في العراق منذ ولادتهم) يستخدمون البومة أو الديك


البومة مستخدمة في فلسطين، حتى أنها شائعة، وهي تدل على من هو غير مبتسم بل وجهه عابس، يعني بالعامي "مْبَوِّز". ​


----------



## DialectLearner

elroy said:


> البومة مستخدمة في فلسطين، حتى أنها شائعة، وهي تدل على من هو غير مبتسم بل وجهه عابس، يعني بالعامي "مْبَوِّز". ​


أشكرك على الشرح يا إلروي


----------

